# ACBM Alum Open results?



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Anyone know the numbers? Heard Thompson took 1st with a pretty nice bag and a full limit.


----------



## Marshall (Apr 11, 2004)

Hey shake, I figured I would see his name at or near the top. I heard the same.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Shake, I heard he had a limit of 10 bass at 15 lbs. Not to many big ones. But a limit anyway. Only 34 boats brought in fish, out of 80+ boats.


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

www.alumcreekbassmasters.com for the results.

Rainer and partner took 2nd! Nice job fellas.


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

*Way To go Rainer & Jamie ! Glad to see you did well . And just think , everyone thinks they need a good boat # and a fast boat to be competitive .  *

*ps : Now you have enough $$$$ to buy diapers and formula for 3 months !   Hows the little one doing ?*


----------



## Rainer Wolf (Apr 11, 2004)

Yes, thanks guys, it was an awesome day for Gator and I. We had 3 3pounders in the livewell at 9am. We scraped together 6 lg mth that weighed 11.35lbs. Lucky for us all the big smallie guys had a hard time.


----------



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

congrats rainer didn't know that was you. I had a good time but was with alot of the guys who didn't boat a fish we did manage one white bass but it doesn't matter had a good day fishing in the sun and it was better than work........


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

Speaking of Rainer & Jamie .


----------



## Rainer Wolf (Apr 11, 2004)

thanks Phil,
I'll save that picture.


----------

